# ASRock Turbo UCC Funktion



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Moin zusammen,

Google hat mir nicht besonders weitergeholfen bei der Frage, ob die "Turbo UCC" Funktion (eine Art Overclocking und Kernfreischaltung) sinnvoll ist.

Beim Rechnerstart kann man diese Funktion aktivieren, er startet dann neu, ich habe jedoch keinen Unterschied bemerkt.
Meine CPU ist ein X4 955 BE. Kann man das glauben, was da steht, dass aus einem X2 ein X4 wird und aus einem X4 womöglich ein X6?

Was haltet ihr von dieser Funktion, ist das ganze sinnvoll oder nur leeres Gewäsch bzw. für einen X4 sinnlos?
Danke im Voraus!

edit: mein Board ist ein ASRock 870 Extreme 3


----------



## muehe (30. August 2011)

bringt bei deiner CPU nix


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> bringt bei deiner CPU nix



Danke!

Und Erklärung dazu wieso warum weshalb ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. August 2011)

X4 - zu X6 freischalten geht, nicht, weil auf deiner CPU nur 4 Kerne vorhanden sind. Hingegen kannst du bei einem Phenom II X2 oder X3 in manchen Fällen weitere Kerne freischalten, da es sich hier um Prozessoren mit deaktivierten Kernen handelt.


----------



## Palimbula (30. August 2011)

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht welche zusätzlichen Kerne bei einem Phenom II X4 955BE (Deneb) frei geschaltet werden könnten. Bei einem X2 oder X3 macht das Sinn, aber bei einem X4... Bei ASUS gibt es übrigens so etwas ähnliches --> http://info.asus.de/pub/Event/CoreUnlocker/CoreUnlocker.html

Hier ein Artikel über den ASUS TurboUnlocker --> http://news.ati-forum.de/index.php/news/35-amd-prozessoren/1199-asus-turbo-unlocker-turbo-auch-fuer-qdenebq-pozessoren


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Danke euch!


----------

